# new imac-OSX 10.5.6 -how to import from sony handycam



## k8ee (Mar 15, 2009)

my problem is i cannot work out how to get video to imovie from my son's sony handycam DCR-HC28E. some say use a firewire but the one i have doesn't even plug into the camera let alone the computer!

is there someone out there who may have this same situation and has resolved it? there are sooo many bits you can stick into your various devices for ICT[information and communication technology-for those who don't get that in their mail all the time!] that i find it very frustrating when you think you have what you want only to get home and find it does not work with yours,  is not compatible and so forth.

maybe someone might know a good online store which deals in all those things...connecting things to other things.

all ideas accepted with thanks.


----------



## MisterMe (Mar 16, 2009)

k8ee said:


> my problem is i cannot work out how to get video to imovie from my son's sony handycam DCR-HC28E. some say use a firewire but the one i have doesn't even plug into the camera let alone the computer!
> 
> ...


So, you have one of those god-awful mini DVD camcorders! Search this forum on _miniDVD_.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 16, 2009)

I knew someone that purchased this type of camcorder and was using it on a Windows machine.  She could not figure out for the life of her why it wouldn't show up, even though she had it physically connected to the PC.  She couldn't even read the mini-discs that it used.  Apparently, what she needed to do was install the software and drivers for Windows that came with the camera.  Total mess in my opinion.

Have you checked the Sony website to see if that camera has software available for Mac OS X?  If Sony doesn't have software available for OS X to make this camera work, then I fear your situation might be far worse than that of my friend.


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 19, 2009)

I also bought a Sony Handycam two years ago, thinking how easy it would now be to edit videos. Well turns out, my Handycam also doesn't have a FireWire port and I can't insert those mini DVDs into my MacBook. Even if I could insert them, I would need some special software and couldn't use iMovie or Final Cut Express.

Those mini DVD camcorders are really, really dumb if you want to edit your videos on a Mac. What a waste of money.


----------



## anvilhoister (Mar 28, 2009)

May not be of any help but I have to save video in SD rather than HD on the camera before my Mac would recognise the HandyCam. I also have to connect the camera and see its HD mounted on the desktop before I launch iMovie. My Mac can't find the drive if i try anything other than this.


----------

